# Berkshire National Forest????



## Mike P. (Apr 9, 2004)

So after deciding to look up in Yahoo the website with the picture of jeeps in teh mud-holes, I come across this article on an ORV site:  (Can someone create a hot link for this?)

http://www.nea4wd.org/nea4wd/articles/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&ARTICLES_ID=71

Not sure by crowsing article in rule 12 will be enforced or waived.  This is the rule on Vehicles which I'm sure they are concerned about.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 9, 2004)

Other than "Massachusetts is one of only seven states that do not have a National Forest." It reads as newspeak (Orwellian) to me, I'm lost. 

So let's hike it, bike it; not log it, ORV it. Yes, I've hiked in the Berkshires and my vote is to create a National Forest in Mass. 
________________
Please post updates!


----------



## jjmcgo (Jun 15, 2004)

Fight it to your dying breath. There's is plenty of preserved land in W. Mass. between the state parks, state forests and the Trustees, among many others.
Remember these words at all times:
"Hi, we're from Washington and we're here to help you." Not.
Very few places that have had the USFS or the National Park Service land on them would wish that fate on others. Travel through Hancock, N.Y. and see the angry signs on the front lawns and stores.
Remember, the primary function of the USFS apparently is to use taxpayer money to subsidize below-market timber sales. You'll see a lot more logging in that area.


----------



## mryan (Jun 15, 2004)

quote]Remember, the primary function of the USFS apparently is to use taxpayer money to subsidize below-market timber sales. You'll see a lot more logging in that area

Yes. What is most forgotten about the Forest Service is that it's mandate is conservation, not preservation. Conservation, that is, as defined by Pinchot: the wise use of natural resources. They are there to timber, and as my friend here mentions, sell it at below market rates. They are not there to preserve. The Park Service has the preservation mandate, although the degree to which they execute this mandate is highly arguable. 

A friend of mine was once a ranger in the White Mt. National Forest. He talked of late night, clandestine logging operations where loggers, so as not to alert the day time crowds, would cut timber under the cover of darkness.Got to go.[/quote]


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 15, 2004)

After reading Bill Bryson’s book "A Walk in the Woods" I was under impression that the main service provided by the USFS was to build roads for logging and paper companies…


----------

